# Suggestions of zombie threads to read



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I've wondered why so many new users are responding to years and years old zombie threads. Someone new replies to one, and then a mod comes and closes it because, zombie. Well, I've now figured out why this is happening. I noticed "suggested" reading threads pop up in the bottom of my page, and the suggestions are not new threads, they are old!!

Do the site owners think that's beneficial?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

My top suggested thread is entitled “Zombie threads” and is from 2015.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yeah, me as well because of the topic the system runs similar thread's.


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

Livvie said:


> I've wondered why so many new users are responding to years and years old zombie threads. Someone new replies to one, and then a mod comes and closes it because, zombie. Well, I've now figured out why this is happening. I noticed "suggested" reading threads pop up in the bottom of my page, and the suggestions are not new threads, they are old!!
> 
> Do the site owners think that's beneficial?


I have responded to one or two before. 
I read the feed of threads and click on one, thinking it is fairly new, possibly give a response only to realize it is eight years old or something. 
I'm like...why is it in the new posts feed?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Ha yes, because I'm currently reading this one, two recommended threads popped up titled zombie threads. Too funny!!! 

If someone doesn't do something to change the recommendations, people are going to keep responding to really old threads. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Before suggestions were way down the line. I've begun looking at date first--already having complained about this. My usage has and is continuing to decline--sorta sad for me but my interest is waning. But looks like there are plenty of other new arrivals--something like 15 posts in two hours for some of them so all is not lost. Many seem to have similar spelling problems, so I won't have to deal with my 'tiny' bit of OCD in this regard.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

sunsetmist said:


> Before suggestions were way down the line. I've begun looking at date first--already having complained about this. My usage has and is continuing to decline--sorta sad for me but my interest is waning. But looks like there are plenty of other new arrivals--something like 15 posts in two hours for some of them so all is not lost. Many seem to have similar spelling problems, so I won't have to deal with my 'tiny' bit of OCD in this regard.


I totally agree.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I've but this in as an issue but don't know if it will be changed.

With the way it is now, look at the date of thread.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm not very computer code literate any more, but think it would be possible to include instructions to omit threads before a certain date.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sunsetmist said:


> I'm not very computer code literate any more, but think it would be possible to include instructions to omit threads before a certain date.


Per the Xenforo forums, yes there is a way to do it. However I don't seem to have the access to that part of the backend.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I messaged a mod about this, I think there needs to be some judgement as to whether the thread topic is of perennial interest, or specific to the details of the OPs situation. In the one I messaged about, the OP specifically said in the first post they were starting a more "generic" thread on the topic.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

I think it also occurs because new posters often find their way to TAM through an internet search of a specific marriage question. That’s how I found out about this place. So my first post was to a zombie thread that spoke to my problem. I remember feeling embarrassed when some kind soul pointed out to me that it was a years old thread. 
Besides TAM, I am also a long term member of a music forum and the same thing happens there. New members see the topic and jump in, they don’t think to look at the date.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Mods, is there any way to turn off the recommended reading? It's driving me crazy. It feels like an ad to me --even though it's just forum threads.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

So at my advanced age, everything is a zombie thread. I just read one from 2016 that I remember like yesterday. I got a song stuck in my head that was released in 1972. I still don't like it. Though it's gone from possibly romantic, to simply sick.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The answer to all your questions is easy...

The membership at TAM is high, those responding 'daily' is low.
It is the same old people answering.

Some of the old are 'relatively' young, yes, I concur.
Most, are middle aged and some are really old.

Many members are voyeurs, they look in but do not post.
TAM wants their input.
And, wants new and active members.

Something needed to be done.

First done was the make-over of this blog, _Talk about Marriage_.
I like it now, but did not at first.

Many are still struggling with it.

Someone, won't mention names has decided to put 'out there' some of the more titillating threads.
In their opinion.

Since these older threads get responses, they are correct.

What is needed is a _renewed worldwide interest _in TAM and its topics.

Why?
To up the readership and click-through s.
This, to generate ad money.

Which is OK.

These blogs cost money, in time and materials/hardware/expertise.

Nothing is free, except my Tales.
Hah!


THRD-

What hurts TAM and every other online blog is politics and religion.

How to avoid that is the 64K dollar answer!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Laurentium said:


> I messaged a mod about this, I think there needs to be some judgement as to whether the thread topic is of perennial interest, or specific to the details of the OPs situation. In the one I messaged about, the OP specifically said in the first post they were starting a more "generic" thread on the topic.


I have posted about this on the Verticalscope (admin) forum asking that this be addressed. Xenforo has an addon that produces the "Recommended Reading" list. It has a parameter that can be set to “Exclude similar threads older than this many days”. The admin panel that I have access to does not have any access to this addon, to the admins at VS will need to do this. I don't now that they will. We'll see.

I agree that threads that have a more perennial interest should be not closed no matter how old they are. If you see a thread that is of perennial interest closed, PM me and I'll reopen it.

Older threads that are specific to a one particular poster are good candidates for being closed. They can still be read. They can be found by searching on keywords. But the OP on those threads is long gone and so posting to them makes no sense. They are not going to see the posts.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

blahfridge said:


> I think it also occurs because new posters often find their way to TAM through an internet search of a specific marriage question. That’s how I found out about this place. So my first post was to a zombie thread that spoke to my problem. I remember feeling embarrassed when some kind soul pointed out to me that it was a years old thread.
> 
> Besides TAM, I am also a long term member of a music forum and the same thing happens there. New members see the topic and jump in, they don’t think to look at the date.


I agree that this is one of the ways zombie threads are raised up.

When it comes to a situation like yours in which a new user replies with their own issue, I will usually move their post to a thread of their own and notify them that I did this. Then I close the old thread.

It took me a while before it dawned on me that this was the best solution to what you experienced.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Livvie said:


> Mods, is there any way to turn off the recommended reading? It's driving me crazy. It feels like an ad to me --even though it's just forum threads.


We can ask. Not sure they will do this.

What I find interesting is that the previous forum platform used by TAM (Vbulletin) also listed posts for recommended reading. But it was done in a non-intrusive manner. I think most people just ignored it. But in this new format it's hard to ignore. 

I think that the older posts are like "Dear Abby" topics. Interesting to read and can help others with similar issues.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

As has been said: Bottom line is more clicks equals more advertising value. Doesn't matter who is doing the clicking. Recommended Reading now draws the eye more directly. If one does not like it, he/she must act accordingly and pay closer attention to dates, etc. Also if one shows interest now, alerts 'follow' probably leading to clicks even if the comment was 'I'm out"...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sunsetmist said:


> As has been said: Bottom line is more clicks equals more advertising value. Doesn't matter who is doing the clicking. Recommended reading now draws the eye more directly. If one does not like it, he/she must act accordingly and pay closer attention to dates, etc. Also if one shows interest now, alerts 'follow' probably leading to clicks even if the comment was 'I'm out"...


I agree basically. It's a business thing. It costs VS money to run this forum (and all the others that they have). Most members will not pay for premium status ($19.99 annually). One of the benefits of Premium status is that there are NO ads at all. VS has to pay for their employees, servers, software, etc. It's not cheap.

If the parameters where changed to include only more recent posts (say up to a year ago), there would still be plenty of threads listed in the "Recommended Reading" list.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I see other trends being played out here, but I don't want to spill any beans...

It is a very competitive world out there, with this massively (inter) connected world we now live in.

This much I know, sex sells, always has.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Since this thread I've been watching this more carefully. I've determined that the brain trust in charge has set the recommended reading to not recommend anything less than 5 years old.


----------

